# rash under ears



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had a rash under my ears for about six weeks now. The rash runs from the bottom of my ear about three inches down. The bumps are rather small and don't itch. They aren't acne.

One lump has enlarged and is painful. Any ideas what I can try as far as over the counter remedies?

I honestly think this could be a reaction to either my shampoo or sunblock. But I can't avoid wearing sunblock. I've tried different brands and really am not seeing any difference.

I've tried acne wipes but they don't seem to help.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's a common place to get sebaceous cysts. While that's a form of acne, it doesn't necessarily look or feel like the common facial variety. Typically they will enlarge and become painful as the cyst becomes bigger, and you may have to get a GP to drain it for you, or DIY with a new, clean, large-bore horse hypodermic, which is like a small scalpel. It's often stress-related, and it's also genetically associated with having slightly rough/bumpy skin on your upper arms.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Any chance its a skin irritation from your helmet strap?
Do you have a skin sensitivity to nickel in earrings? It could be from metal dangling earrings, even studs/posts if you are prone to skin sensitivity there.


----------

